

LLC vs. C-Corporation: Which Is Right For Startups? - sarahkpeck
http://learn.onemonth.com/llc-vs-corporation-for-startups

======
corysama
There is approximately zero content here. Only a call to action to sign up for
a program.

~~~
sarahkpeck
@corysama, the videos are designed to be 1 minute long for super-beginners. So
they're short intentionally. It's part of a series of 1-minute intro videos
for people getting started with coding + startups.

Also, appreciate the feedback.

